
Java Without If - village-idiot
http://ashtonkemerling.com/blog/2017/01/26/java-without-if/
======
im_dario
The Either "pattern" allows error handling à la Go. It isn't idiomatic Java
but it keeps the main code outside try-catch structures, which I find nice.

